
Chip Credit Cards Give Retailers Another Grievance Against Banks - davidf18
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/17/business/chip-credit-cards-give-retailers-another-grievance-against-banks.html
======
davidf18
The claim is that the new cards slow shoppers down. All the more reason to
promote Apple Pay which is much quicker than using CCs even when the CCs are
swiped.

